# AIB customer records update



## tmf (6 Dec 2013)

Hi,
I have received a letter from Aib looking to update records and obtain proof of ID and proof of current residential address. I currently have a tracker mortgage on a property I bought a number of years ago but am now letting out. AIB would have this address and what is my residential address too.
What I'm wondering is, is this letter a roundabout way of ascertaining if my mortgage should be a buy to let and not a tracker at all. In the terms and conditions of my mortgage I don't see anything that I think means I can't let it out and keep tracker but I can't see anything that that means I can either- I'' a bit vague on this. Are they trying to take me off a tracker?


----------



## elcato (6 Dec 2013)

It sounds a bit iffy alright. Have you a pay slip that still has that address on it ? Even their correspondence to your annual mortgage interest statement ?


----------



## tmf (6 Dec 2013)

Unfortunately not- I got it redirected to my current address. The funny thing is I have buy to let insurance with AIB and it was never queried. Even by virtue of ringing them up to ask about it shows I received the letter at the address that I really live at.


----------



## elcato (6 Dec 2013)

> I got it redirected to my current address


Redirected suggests you used a third party or did you change your address with AIB already ?


----------



## Woodie (6 Dec 2013)

If the letter relates to money laundering act etc, then they are asking almost everyone at the moment for proof of address.  This includes long standing customers.  If this is the case you can fill in online and don't worry anymore about it.


----------



## Gerry Canning (6 Dec 2013)

TMF . 

Why give them anything? It would be even less of a worry then.


----------



## tmf (6 Dec 2013)

AIB always send my mail to my current address, not the tracker mortgage one. Have done for a number of years. I probably just highlighted the issue for them! Since I posted I've found out a little more info and, Woodie, what you're saying seems to be the case. Thanks for replies.


----------



## Jim2007 (6 Dec 2013)

Gerry Canning said:


> TMF .
> 
> Why give them anything? It would be even less of a worry then.



Because it is money laundering control and it will eventually lead to your accounts being frozen if you fail to deal with it.


----------



## dewdrop (6 Dec 2013)

Really nothing sinister about this


----------



## Orga (7 Dec 2013)

Jim2007 said:


> Because it is money laundering control and it will eventually lead to your accounts being frozen if you fail to deal with it.



Seriously 

They are asking you to update records, they are not requiring you to do so - a requirement would arise from a term of the contract or a statutory provision - are you aware of either of these?

Before denying you access to your accounts there would need to be multiple steps/engagement attempts. That you did not respond to one letter is no basis for freezing anything.


----------



## STEINER (7 Dec 2013)

I sent away this form to AIB with a passport photocopy a week or so ago.  I opened my current account 21 years ago, so they wouldn't have any photo ID for me on file.  It is to comply with the anti-money laundering legislation presumably.

My sister had an overzealous banking experience relatively recently.  She went into her bank branch to lodge a cheque from her Credit Union across the street ~ €4k and the origin of the money was queried.


----------

